# Looking for recommendations (Central TX, possibly elsewhere)



## F.Rivera (May 4, 2015)

Hey All, 

As stated in the title, I would love some advice and recommendations on seminaries to consider. Heres some background: I am a graduate of Philadelphia biblical university with a BS in Bible. i graduated in 2011 and worked in a presbyterian church plant (PCA) post college in a staff function. later after many life events I joined the military active duty and have been doing so for a few years and am stationed in Fort Bliss TX. I have lately been feeling led to become an Army Chaplain. I have spoken with pastors, friends mentors and my wife and many have felt that it is a ministry I should pursue. i am being moved later this year to Fort Sam Houston by the Army and would like to stay in the area but would move for a strong seminary if nothing in the area is worth pursuing. 

All that in mind, my short list included redeemer until recent events in their staff have made me question pursuing an education with them. My list also included westminster east and west (right at the top) and possibly Denver theological (they are very customizable) or Austin presbyterian theological (but they are fairly new to me). 

Do you have any suggestions? considerations?

if you have any Questions feel free to ask!

I appreciate all your thoughts, prayers and words!


----------



## Edward (May 5, 2015)

Redeemer Austin is probably going to be the only thing in commuting distance from San Antonio. Bradley has things stabilized for now - most of the faculty decided to stay. Long term, issues are probably going to need to be addressed. And it's probably the best bet in Central Texas at this point. 

Reformed has a program in Houston. https://www.rts.edu/houston/ 

If you move, you might consider RTS Jackson. You've mentioned Westminster Philly.

You also might private message Ben - he's an active duty chaplain.


----------



## iainduguid (May 5, 2015)

There are a lot of good options out there for seminary in the US. If you would like to talk (off list) about WTS Philadelphia, feel free to PM me. Obviously, I'm excited about that school or I wouldn't be moving there. But there are also strong advocates for other schools here on the list and most have their own strengths.


----------



## mjmacvey (May 5, 2015)

Hi Frank,

Given our location, which is close to several military bases, we have had quite a few chaplain candidates here at Westminster Seminary California over the past few years. We also have a military veteran/chaplain specific scholarship program that might help. If you are interested in visiting at some point, we will reimburse you for up to $500 of your travel expenses.

You are welcome to contact me with any questions: [email protected]


----------



## mjmacvey (May 5, 2015)

Hi Frank,

Given our location, which is close to several military bases, we have had quite a few chaplain candidates here at Westminster Seminary California over the past few years. We also have a military veteran/chaplain specific scholarship program that might help. If you are interested in visiting at some point, we will reimburse you for up to $500 of your travel expenses.

You are welcome to contact me with any questions: [email protected]


----------



## Pilgrim (May 5, 2015)

F.Rivera said:


> Austin presbyterian theological (but they are fairly new to me).



That is a PCUSA school.


----------



## F.Rivera (May 5, 2015)

Pilgrim said:


> F.Rivera said:
> 
> 
> > Austin presbyterian theological (but they are fairly new to me).
> ...



i Realize that, i am from the North East so I had always thought i'd attend Westminster in PA and honestly had not done much research until recently. My major question i guess though, is what should i be concerned with in the theology taught in this school. I know they are PCUSA but with staff issues and disagreements in many seminaries i wanted to keep my ears open for the things I miss and could learn from others that should be a consideration.

Thank you all for your thoughts!


----------



## Edward (May 5, 2015)

F.Rivera said:


> Austin presbyterian theological







F.Rivera said:


> Denver



Isn't it Baptist?


----------



## SolamVeritatem (May 6, 2015)

Frank,

Welcome to the board. A couple of questions. 

1. Are you willing to do online study, or is your intention to go in full-residence via a Chaplain Corps Program? I only ask because being in the Navy, I've known several Chaplains and Chaplain candidates who have received their MDIVs via a combination of distance, residence and correspondence formats while serving in the military. If this is the case for your specific service and you're willing to do it that way, then that opens up several options for you.

2. Are you planning on staying in the military while pursuing chaplaincy or getting out and coming back in? Depending on how the allocation and manning numbers are in the Army, one or the other may be beneficial. Ben can address this in much more detail, but there may be a way that you can creatively do this so as to not disturb your military time. 

3. Lastly, are you familiar with some of the challenges that Chaplains have faced lately? I speak of the ability to freely exercise true doctrine and religion in some circles. Again, Ben is the best person to really give you good advice here, but it is certainly something to consider. 

I second Edward's note on Denver. To my knowledge it is certainly a Baptistic seminary, and if you are leaning PCA it may not be the ideal place for you. In my humble opinion, any of the RTS locations or Westminster West may seem to be the best fit for you considering your location. Grace to you...

In Him,

Craig


----------



## Edward (May 6, 2015)

If PCA is the target, Covenant probably should be added to the long list.


----------

